
Effective Learning: Set of techniques which will dominate AI in near future - parths
http://blog.paralleldots.com/technology/deep-learning/effective-learning-near-future-ai/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=group_post&utm_campaign=Hacker%20News%20
======
pretzelboo
Wow such a wonderful article. Very few people are aware of these recent trends
in the AI community (apart from researchers ofc). Must read if you want to
catch up on latest trends with some insight into upcoming trends of where the
community moves towards

